# 3 Bay Sink plus One DWV



## jar546 (Aug 31, 2019)

This is a work of art.  Can you cite the applicable codes?


----------



## e hilton (Sep 1, 2019)

Where is the vent pipe, and why is the sink on little blocks of wood?


----------



## jar546 (Sep 1, 2019)

e hilton said:


> Where is the vent pipe, and why is the sink on little blocks of wood?



All great questions!  What you see is what you get.  Why?  I don't know if the installer even knows.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2019)

e hilton said:


> Where is the vent pipe, and why is the sink on little blocks of wood?


I saw that also, my guess is that they had to do that to get enough elevation so they had sufficient drop to enter the grease trap at the proper elevation. Obviously lots of other questions that we don't know the answers to but at least I think I know what the answer to your question is.


----------



## TheCommish (Sep 2, 2019)

Looks like a mixture of used and new, probably installed in a church kitchen by some well meaning DYI


----------



## steveray (Sep 3, 2019)

Could be an AAV under the tray of the dish sink? if the sink is used for prep, all 3 lines need to be separate per the 2015 IPC, typical san-tees on back....


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 3, 2019)

Obviously no health department or access review, hand sink lacks minimum clearance, no cove base.


----------



## Rick18071 (Sep 3, 2019)

Looks like the center sink drain seal fell down the around pipe at the (not complying) "T". That's why the pan is under it for the leak. The extension cord is for the shop vac to empty the pan.


----------



## Mech (Sep 4, 2019)

The hand wash sink is double trapped.


----------



## HForester (Sep 4, 2019)

That is not a grease interceptor on the left...it is a waste pump. The vertical pipe coming out of the top of it is the vent for the sump.  Probably just an open pipe...or it might have an AAV on it. (However, an AAV only lets air into the sump as the sump pumps the level down. What happens when the sump fills up? Glub glub back through the trap.)


----------



## e hilton (Sep 4, 2019)

Had not thought about a waste pump.  Wonder if it could be a macerator.


----------



## steveray (Sep 5, 2019)

AAV's generally don't love being on a pump and would require an engineered system...

918.8 Prohibited installations. Air admittance valves shall
not be installed in nonneutralized special waste systems as
described in Chapter 8 except where such valves are in compliance
with ASSE 1049, are constructed of materials
approved in accordance with Section 702.5 and are tested for
chemical resistance in accordance with ASTM F 1412. Air
admittance valves shall not be located in spaces utilized as
supply or return air plenums. Air admittance valves without
an engineered design shall not be utilized to vent sumps or
tanks of any type.


----------



## JBI (Sep 5, 2019)

Jeff I'd like to use that picture in training programs if I could have your permission to do so. 

Best guess on the blocks was to make slope for the waste line, possibly to protect the wood floor?
If for food service, indirect waste is normally required.
Distance from vertical pipe to trap weir.
Double trapped sink.
No vent.
Too many to hunt down code sections right now.


----------



## HForester (Sep 5, 2019)

e hilton said:


> Had not thought about a waste pump.  Wonder if it could be a macerator.



Likely not. These waste pump units are typically used for an LT, LAV or Handsink. Only ONE of those fixtures, not a group of fixtures. Solids handling capacity is usually only 1/2 inch.  They can be used for an ACW if the ACW discharges to an LT,  serving as a surge basin. 

The only point I didn't make was that there are not any drainage air gaps below each basin of the 3 compartment sink.  Earlier editions of the IPC allowed direct connections for these sinks. Newer editions require an air gap for each compartment.  

Let's see if anybody picks up on installation issues because drainage air gaps are required....HINT: the wooden blocks under the legs of the 3 bay sink....


----------



## Mech (Sep 5, 2019)

I would think the health department, if consulted, would require the replacement of wooden blocks by some other material that is cleanable and will not promote the growth of bacteria.


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 5, 2019)

Mech said:


> I would think the health department, if consulted, would require the replacement of wooden blocks by some other material that is cleanable and will not promote the growth of bacteria.



Do we as yet know where this is located and for what purpose?


----------



## jar546 (Sep 5, 2019)

JBI said:


> Jeff I'd like to use that picture in training programs if I could have your permission to do so.
> 
> Best guess on the blocks was to make slope for the waste line, possibly to protect the wood floor?
> If for food service, indirect waste is normally required.
> ...



Feel free, no need to ask.  I appreciate you asking though.


----------

